Ask HN: Which side project do you plan to do in 2019? - jadeydi
======
muzani
I'm planning to release at least one app or website per month in 2019. Ideally
someone pays me to build their app, but if not, my list of side ideas include:

1\. Uber for private tutoring/students. I live in a university town and
there's plenty of college kids wanting to teach schoolkids.

2\. Random story/character generator based off tropes.

3\. Punch card for babysitting, especially for the late night tiers that
babysitters are reluctant to charge extra on.

4\. Recipe app, focused on instant things like bread makers and pressure
cookers.

5\. Github but for recipes (this is really just an excuse to make fork puns)

6\. A chat with anonymous strangers community, similar to Omegle, except you
post something similar to a tweet, and people can chat with you based on it.
So you could make a post complaining about your boss, or how happy you are to
get a job, then someone can chat with you about it. My main worry is that this
could degrade into 4chan and it would be an uphill battle to moderate it.

7\. Gamification productivity app. Probably just a checklist, ala Habitica, or
it could be integrated with Pomodoro Technique.

If anyone wants to use these ideas, feel free to. Maybe we could even work on
something together.

~~~
DevX101
> I'm planning to release at least one app or website per month in 2019

If this exercise is strictly to learn and expand your skillset, great!

But if you're actually trying to build something of value, no need to put an
artificial time limit of a month. #1 might be decent business. Spend the time
required to properly validate if there's demand for the project and build it
for real, don't half ass it.

~~~
muzani
I've done a startup before, built in 2 weeks. It crashed 4 times a day,
customer service response was about 4 days early on. People are willing to
wait when it's an important enough problem.

But it's very hard to tell which will succeed and which wouldn't. I've been
building "properly" the last 3 years and nothing came out of it.

The artificial time limit is there to force myself to focus on what really
matters, prevent scope creep. E.g. the big problem with #1 is that people
wanted scheduling, but I'm not entirely sure it's necessary so early on. It
might just work as a matchmaking site.

------
pntripathi9417
I am planning to build a spec module for javascript to write effective
generative tests
[https://github.com/vadelabs/backend/tree/master/packages/spe...](https://github.com/vadelabs/backend/tree/master/packages/specs)

------
usamahjundia
I am planning to venture more into ML/AI (call me jumping into the bandwagon
if you want, im not) both theoretically (implementing things myself to
understand what is under the hood) and practically. Will try to get at least
2-3 internships or projects in said subject.

Any tips on learning statistics particularly for doing data analysis and
understanding ML models?

------
sahinyanlik
I want to finish translating
[https://javascript.info/](https://javascript.info/) to my native language,
Turkish in this case.

------
maceurt
I plan on making an online piano that you can play and record music for. I
have built the easiest part, the actual piano, just need to build the backend
so it can record sound.

------
tmaly
I am still working on my tutorial set for teaching young kids how to program
and do problem solving in Scratch 3

I have been stalled a little with a new baby, but I hope to restart soon.

------
Adamantcheese
Gotta try adding a feature to an app I use. Partially there, learn some
Android along the way. Already learned about dependency injection.

------
darshanime
expand and organize my
notes([https://github.com/darshanime/notes](https://github.com/darshanime/notes))

~~~
usamahjundia
really love your notes. Am planning to compile whatever i learned into notes,
you have any recommendation on any tools very comfy to take notes in?

